# Does my pigeon heed a 'house'?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Currently, my pigeon has a 3.5 by 2.3 foot cages, about a quater of which is taken up by a 'house' (a small pet carrier). I have guinea pigs, who are prey animals and have to have little houses to hide. Does the pigeon need a house, or a, I just taking up valuable room?
Except for a perch, what things does she need?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where is your pigeon kept? Inside or outdoors? A cage large enough for him to flap his wings easily is important. More wide than high. Pigeons need a flat perch to rest on, like a 6 inch wide board that runs the length of one side of his cage would be good. Some like a nest, but not normally needed if it is a lone pigeon. It does need a couple of hours of out of cage time a day to exercise and interact with you. A pigeon just left in a cage and not allowed out daily wouldn't be very happy, and would be very lonely. They also appreciate the cage being covered on a couple of sides, maybe along the back and on the side of the cage where his shelf (perch) is, for a little feel of privacy. If kept in a cage, then it should be inside, not outside.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

She is inside. And she has laid eggs, even though she is by herself, so I think she needs a nest.

So, would it be better just to cover a couple sides than to have a 'house' inside the cage?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A picture of the set up for your bird would help us.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't have a picture on me, but I will try to take one later. But it's literally just a rectangular cage with a plastic floor that measures 3.5 feet by about 2.3 feet. Inside the cage, there is small cat carrier that she can go into if she want to.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonfriend said:


> She is inside. And she has laid eggs, even though she is by herself, so I think she needs a nest.
> 
> So, would it be better just to cover a couple sides than to have a 'house' inside the cage?



If she has eggs, then she does need a nest. But that could be in a nest bowl on one end of the cage. She still needs a perch. Just cover that end of the cage to keep it a bit darker and private. Put some nesting materials in the nest bowl. And put the eggs in it. Where does she have the eggs now?

If the cat carrier takes up a lot of space in the cage, then it probably isn't really necessary, as long as she does have some privacy where the nest is.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

You know, it's interesting, she actually didn't use the carrier to lay eggs - she just laid them and sat on them right out in the open. 

So, for a perch, should I basically just make a little, flat shelf for her?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Does she use the carrier at all? That is interesting. 
Yes, a flat shelf would be great. I usually run a 6 inch wide board the length of the cage side, from front to back. They usually love the perch. Some use a brick which they just sit on the bottom of the cage, but to me, in the winter time, a brick is kinda cold. Also there is just a lot more room on a shelf, and they use it all the time. Yours may use the nest more as she has eggs, but when not on eggs, she'll appreciate it.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

You know, she used to use it a lot more, but now check likes to sit in the open, where she can observe everything. She does use it for food (I put it in there, just because, especially when she had neurological problems more severely, the seed would go all over the place). 

She may also sleep in there, but I don't see her there much in the evenings, when I am home. 

Do you have any idea what I can use to make the shelf?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use a board 1 X 6 and cut it to fit the side of the cage. I either sit it on stacked 2X4's, or now I usually run a couple of 1X1's from front to back and sit it on top of them. That way, it isn't in the way when I want to change the cage papers. They spend most of their time on it, and even enjoy laying down on it. Gives them much more room than a brick.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

That is SUCH a cute bird in the picture 

By the way, here's my cage right now (I am obviously going to do some remodeling), but on the far left is the cat carrier, and I am wondering if I should keep it or not:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/what-should-i-use-as-bedding-63965.html


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thats a pretty cool set up she has plenty of room even with the carrier in there. just put the perch on the oppisite end. if she isn't using the carrier take it out she'll have even more room


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My Maggie has a flat shelf but she ignores it and prefers her wood perch -- it's about the diameter you'd get for a large parrot. Probably you should try a couple of different things and let your bird decide what suits her best. As for the house, pigeons roost in the wild and she probably doesn't need that. Maggie has a basket and sometimes she lays eggs in it and sometimes she naps in it and sometimes she ignores it, but if I move it, I HEAR about it. She loves her basket.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> My Maggie has a flat shelf but she ignores it and prefers her wood perch -- it's about the diameter you'd get for a large parrot. Probably you should try a couple of different things and let your bird decide what suits her best. As for the house, pigeons roost in the wild and she probably doesn't need that. Maggie has a basket and sometimes she lays eggs in it and sometimes she naps in it and sometimes she ignores it, but if I move it, I HEAR about it. She loves her basket.


Maybe it isn't always so much the perch, as where it is located. Sometimes they prefer a particular location to perch.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

True, but I've tried rearranging and she always ends up on that perch or in her basket. That's why I say you need to offer various options and let the bird decide for herself. Really, if Maggie had her way completely, she'd live in my lap, but I have to get up occasionally. LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> True, but I've tried rearranging and she always ends up on that perch or in her basket. That's why I say you need to offer various options and let the bird decide for herself. Really, if Maggie had her way completely, she'd live in my lap, but I have to get up occasionally. LOL


Nice that she's so friendly. Nice to have a lap pij.


----------

